# My first attempt at a paracord sling



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hopefully the pic shows up. Picked up some paracord yesterday to start making slings and other things I may need as it seems like fun to make. I looked at the "cobra knots" but rather than practice that, I ended up weaving the sling. Turned out pretty good. I do have to figure out a good way to knot the end of it without it looking bad and not coming undone, so there's a but hanging off on the bottom. Next project will be figuring out the cobra knot.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Dang, pic didn't load from my phone. I'll post when I get home.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's the pic. Going to put it on the shotgun to test out. Not quite good enough to go on the AR . Hopefully it works out well. I like that it has some good flexibility, but doesn't feel like it's not put together well.

Now time to learn how to do the other cool knots with the paracord. Was thinking of making bino straps that go around the arms once I get good at it and can figure out how to make them.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Finally figured out the cobra knot. Made a nice coyote drag to start, this is addicting.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

It's very addicting, I've got a box of different colors of paracord and various fasteners and such next to the couch. Funny how my best ideas seem to come to me while I'm zoned out lol
Here's the passenger handles I made for my quad








Next will be some handles that I can attach multiple shed antlers to. I've discovered it's best to just embrace the addiction

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha, I agree. Can't stop thinking about what I can make. Going to try to make a set of bino straps. Just trying to figure out how to get it done.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been working on that too, coming up with the braid is the easy part. How to attach to my binos is another monster all together lol

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

How do current straps attach to your binos? both of my pairs have a little attachment "loop" (for lack of a better word) that I can attach a smallish key chain ring to, then my straps have snap attachments for attaching to whatever.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

On a roll. So now I made a call lanyard. Kind of modeled it off of the one I got from you Fred, but made a small change or two. For the side droppers, I put a swivel on the weave, and then ran a new piece of cord through the swivel (knotted the top so it would stay in the swivel). Then when I went to tie each end of the lanyard together to finish, I cut the wrong leads off lol. Luckilly I still had extra cord from where I ended the lanyard, so those work okay. I heated the heck out of the tag ends though on the final knot so they would not come apart (have to get better at connecting the 2 sides). It turned out pretty good though. I'll post a ;pic of that a bit later.

Getting closer to an idea for the bino strap. I was thinking of leaving long tag ends at the beginning and end of each side of the piece and putting connecters on there. Then adding a small piece of paracord on the binos with a clip on the end of that to attach. We'll see. Just have to find the time now. That stuff takes FOREVER to make and my back is killing me as of late, so it makes it pretty painful too. Dang, can't wait until I get older if this is what it's like to be 37. haha


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Macrame is very hard on the back.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I can attest to that. Since making these, I've been called Martha
Stewart and a knitter by my brother in law and my hunting buddy. Haha. 
Here are a few pics of the lanyard. I still have work to do on my
finishing knot, but it seems strong at this point (even though I cut the
tag ends/drops off the bottom).


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

tuffdaddy them look good to me

just remind the guys that give you crap for doing this kind of stuff

that the old woodsman,mountain men,hunters,trappers etc all had to be sefl sufficient and make all thier own items,and had to know how to sew etc.

otherwise they would never had been able to survive in the wild to live the life style that they chose

i get crap from alot of folks for my hobbies of making self bows and flint knapping,making cordage and primitive fire making

when folks give me crap i just look them in the eyes and say" well if it comes down to it, i can survive in the wild without anything modern,can you" that usualy shuts them right up.

if they still give me crap, i just smile,fart and walk away. lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL, I like the exit strategy.

The funny thing is, my brother in law is actually pretty crafty. He shoots primitive as well, and just texted me last night that he just made 16 cedar arrows. So he's actually pretty good with that stuff and understands how cool it is to make things like this. He's a good bro in law to have as we are both fisherman, and now both hunters (although my status as a hunter at this point is still questionable haha). Funny, when I tie bucktails up for musky fishing, he usually grabs a few. Doesn't say anything about me using feathers (marribou and hackle) to tie them, just uses them and catches fish.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Those look good. One suggestion: you might want to move that swivel into the main lanyard in the future. It looks like you might end up pulling loose the open end. Maybe not but it looks like it could happen. Just a suggestion. For my finish I left a small loop at the beginning that I could pull the two ends through and tie off.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

tuffdaddy, you say your bro inlaw shoots primitive

does he shoot self bows(i.e. bows carved from one piece of wood,no fiberglass),if so what kind of bow does he shoot?

just curious as thats one of my favorite ways to hunt is with a self bow

i have a couple of hickory self bows and osage orange

i have a couple hop horn beam and yew ones in the makings,plus a hackberry,honey locust

plus other types of wood staves laying around waiting there turn on the bow making bench

i also make my own arrows from red osier(sp?),wild rose, and river cane shafts.

i fletch them with wild turkey feathers(from birds i shoot) and attach the fletching with nothing more than deer sinew

unfortunatly i cant use my stone points here in minnesota,have to have atleast two metal cutting edges by law

dont get me wrong i do also hunt with a wheelie bow too

but prefer my hand made self bows,more satisfying to hunt with when you connect with an animal,knowing that you made the weapon and the arrows and a clean kill and at a close distance


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Fred. That's a good point. I'll definitely do that on the next one. Makes complete sense.

SBG, he shoots self bows, no glass bows. He was starting to make one this past August, but I think he screwed that one up based on a sound I heard come out of him in the basement lol. He does shoot a wheel bow as well, but shoots the recurve much more. I think he's actually selling the wheel bow now to focus more on stalking again. Hopefully I'll get to join him in the future as I get more into this. Only problem is bow season starts and goes through prime musky fishing season for me. It's a tough choice. Maybe the late season is in my cards though.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cool beans

i think i know that sound taht you heard coming out of his basement

ive made that particular sound my self on many occasions when making bows

not so often any more as i am more experienced,but it still happens from time to time

if you hunt late season bow with a self bow(im assuming winter months in wis. )

try and use a hickory self bow(id you decide on a self bow) some other woods like yew dont hold up well in our climate in the cold winter months,the ytend to explode as the wood gets overly dry from lack of moistur in the air


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Good to know. I'll keep that in mind once I start looking. Yeah, late season would be December and into January potentially. Although, coyotes would take over then. We'll see what happens.


----------

